# Camallanus Worms Help



## melina2k (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the hobby (started in July) and everything was going well until the last 2 weeks, where I've lost 5 fish. I realized that they have camallanus worms brought on from an angelfish I bought at Bigal's, and I'm now assuming all my fish are infected. I've scoured the internet looking for the recommended treatments but I can't find any (levamisole, fenbendazole) especially at an affordable price and in Canada. I can't afford expensive treatments or going to the vet for a prescription because I'm a broke law student.

Does anyone know if there's an affordable treatment I can find in Canada? I would really appreciate the help!


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Fritz Expel-P on Amazon, $35 to treat 200 gallons. 

And, now, for future reference, be careful with the locally bred blue angelfish strains. Whichever breeder is supplying them to Finatics and Big Al's has a bad camallanus problem. I've never seen them come in without the worms. Also, quarantine everything you buy.


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

Try Absolute Wormer Plus by Cloverleaf. Active ingredient is flubendazole. I bought 50g via DesertCart, shipped over from UK. Shipping was reasonable and reasonably fast (but not express). The 50g pack is supposed to treat 5000 gallons.


----------

